# Where do you shop?



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Just curious, as I am becoming more and more in debt to musky gear (lol), where do you guys get all your stuff? Here's my top picks:

1. Musky Tackle Online - Cheap Cowgirls $22 each, free shipping $50 or more.
2. Karran Shop in Geneva - Family owned, GREAT prices 440.466.3561
3. Ohio Musky Show - I usually stock up pretty good!
4. Rollie and Helens

Any other good spots I'm missing out on? I've been out to Rodmakers, and there lures are overpriced to say the least!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm not buying a lot of muskie gear lately, but I always liked Thorne Bros., they have some good deals, especially on leader supplies.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

second for www.thornebros.com 
I don't buy anything from them other than leaders. Their homemade trolling leaders are the BEST....all I use. 5 or 6 bux a piece, but better than anything I can buy or make.

I usually get Rollie and Helen's gift cards for Christmas that I buy lures with. 
Other than that, I don't shop much any more. I dont have the time to use the stuff I already have.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

gander mtn in sheffield lake had some nice musky baits in the bargain bin .


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

1. Rollie and Hellens
2. Buckeye Outdoors in Hebron
3. Ohio Musky Show


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Mostly Gander mountain and Rodmakers... Ohio Musky show and Chapter Banquets... sometimes Karran when I'm up that way


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Esoxhunter and Triton, what trolling leaders do you guys usually use? I was just looking over there and they've got 80 lb. "open water trolling leaders" and 200 lb. Heavy duty leaders.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Just curious, as I am becoming more and more in debt to musky gear (lol), where do you guys get all your stuff? Here's my top picks:
> 
> 1. Musky Tackle Online - Cheap Cowgirls $22 each, free shipping $50 or more.
> 2. Karran Shop in Geneva - Family owned, GREAT prices 440.466.3561
> ...


$22 cheap for a bucktail/spinnerbait?? LOL! 

Ebay has a lot of good deals from time to time...as far as lures go, I personally have developed great friendships with lure makers over the years and usually deal with them directly....So my suppliers are private

When it comes to equipment, I cannot see myself buying anymore muskie tackle, or I might as well kiss my wife goodbye...lol


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Rollie & Helens is probably No1 for me but I have picked up quite a few used baits and a new (used, but only one scratch on it) reel this year from the MuskieFirst website...

Come to think of it- i still have 2 jackpots on their way! 

I bought a few things from Tackle booty last year- I was just on there, they have double cowgirls for 14.99??


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I know Paul, but $22 is cheap for the Cowgirls! And MuskyMan, I'd steer clear of the "Dominatrix" bucktails on Tacklebooty. I've been told they don't spin nearly as well as the real cowgirls. The clevices they use don't give the blade enough room to rotate.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Jim- Thx for the heads up.... I bought a couple of their imitation "shad raps' and I don't like them- their action is very limited- so far the fish don't like them either! 
I actually plan on making my own bucktails- starting this fall.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

MuskieMan35 said:


> Jim- Thx for the heads up.... I bought a couple of their imitation "shad raps' and I don't like them- their action is very limited- so far the fish don't like them either!
> I actually plan on making my own bucktails- starting this fall.


Uuuuuhhhhhhhhmmmmmmm..............I haven't used their bucktails, but I know for a fact their shad raps catch fish. I have seem them produce both trolled and casted. I think Jim is also a fan of their dawgs, but don't ask me about em as I have yet to see a fish on a dawg of any make.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, I do like their bulldawgs. They fish great and hold up well too! My favorite color is black/orange tail.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I like the tacklebooty dogs. I have caught some good fish on them. I have a few of the shad raps and have yet to do good on them, but rarely fish them. I also own one of the bucktails. Sometimes the blades don't spin right and you have to give it a few jerks to make them spin. I started making my own double 10 and double 8 bucktails using Christmas tinsel from walmart. They turned out great.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Don't forget Pastika's in Wisconsin. They have a lot of baits that aren't on the retail market. Like the Pearson Plugs gliders made out'a cedar-the easiest to work (even the 10"r!)-super action w a belly roll-shimmers as it drops. They 're made in Central Ohio by Fred Pearson. Sold at Pastika's & Buckeye Outdoor's....locals in Wisconsin are crazy about'em-they can't keep 'em in stock up north. (nice sales pitch, 'eh? but it's true!). Seriously though, gotta check these gliders out-I'm gonna pick a few more up and I almost never cast!

http://pearsonplugs.com/


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with Paul. Find deals on Ebay all the time. I just bought 2 Baby girls from Cabelas and they didnt spin for crap. Nice thing about Cabelas is the 100% satisfaction return policy. I also get some stuff from Rodmakers in Strongsville. Went back to my Musky Killers and raised 4 Northerns in 2 days. Anyone throwin the Blue Fox Musky win Turbos?

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...?ordProd=Y&CMID=BOTTOM_selectitems#itemDetail

T*BUG


----------

